# 3sixty.2 still cheap



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing.

RF 3sixty.2


----------



## Granatelli (Nov 24, 2009)

Gotta wait until the end... 10 mins to go and it's $275


----------



## hksp (Jan 28, 2008)

sold for 275 , actually wanna go for it but decided not to

US $251.00 
Jul-31-11 05:50:28 PDT this was mine


----------

